# منتديات الاستشارات > منتدى أعضاء هيئة التدريس >  ارجوا المساعدة

## وديع

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة ....، اما بعد

أفيدكم لجميع أعضاء هذا المنتدى الكريم بأنني مواطن من بلدكم الثاني وقبلة المسلمين المملكة العربية السعودية وقد ثبت بالمستندات ان جدي الأكبر كان يملك عقارين في مصر القديمة وهي عبارة اوقاف ، علماً بأنني لا اسعى الى الكسب المادي وانما الموضوع معنوي حيث انه اتضح لي من خلال الاوراق الثبوتية للوقف عندي رقم العقار واسم القيم في عام 1952م استفساراتي كالآتي 

1- ما هي الخطوات القانونية لا ثبات هذا الوقف 
2- ما يهمني في المقام الأول هو اسم جدي الرباعي حيث ان الموضوع اثبات نسب ليس الا ، فهل من الممكن التحصل على معلومات في وزارة الاوقاف مثبوت فيها ذلك 

ولكم مني جزيل الشكر والاحترام

----------

